

New algorithm for learning languages - mlLK
http://www.scienceblog.com/cms/node/8802

======
kurtosis
Total pricktease. This paper was published in 2005. It is indeed an
interesting paper, but this blog post is lame. This is not news. Although, you
could have guessed from the overhyped language.

